# Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird



## Sub5 (28. April 2015)

Hi,

Plane mir einen GPS Frontmotor und ein Echolot für ein Aluminium Fischerboot an der Donau zuzulegen zuzulegen.

Nun gibt es seit kurzer Zeit die Möglichkeit ein den Frontmotor mit dem Echo/Plotter zu koppeln.
Das blöde ist nur, nicht beliebig sondern wie immer Hersteller abhängig:

Will ich einen Minn Kota Pilot dann gehts nur über I Pilot Link mit Hummingbird.
Bestehe ich aber auf ein Lowrance HDS Gen 3 (zu dem ich tendiere) müßte ich wohl oder übel einen Motorguide XI5 nehmen und über Pinpoint linken oder mit Minn Kota auf eine Koppelung verzichten.

Meine Fragen:

Macht diese Koppelung überhaupt Sinn und bietet sie einen praktischen Mehrwert oder ist das nur nutzloser Schnickschnack, den man sich in der Kaufentscheidung einbildet. Den Frontmotor werde ich wohl nicht über das Display des Echos sondern über die Fern oder Fußsteuerung bedienen. 
Andererseits kaufe ich beides neu und ich bin nicht sicher wie klug es ist sich der Möglichkeit zu verschließen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Motorguide XI5?
Soll angeblich leiser, schneller und sparsamer sein. Der Spotlock soll weitaus genauer sein als beim MK und bietet über die Jog Funktion die Möglichkeit das boot zu seitlich versetzen. 
Und mittels Pinpoint könnte ich den Xi5 an das von mir favorisierte Lowrance HDS koppeln.

Beim Terrova gibt es sicherlich mehr Erfahrungswerte und man liest viel gutes. Darüber hinaus kommt gerade der Ulterra auf den Markt der sehr interessant ist.  Aber verlinken geht nicht mit Lowrance HDS. Müsste also den Motor entkoppelt vom Echo verwenden, wie es sicherlich die meisten machen. 

Habe zwar ein Gerücht gehört das seitens MK daran gearbeitet wird auch andere Lote zu koppeln aber was sind schon Gerüchte (selbst wenn's plausibel wäre um sich nicht der Hälfte des markte zu verschließen)

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Daniel SN (28. April 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Was hast du denn genau vor?
 Willst du den Echolotgeber im Bugmotor nutzen um ein 2.Echolot anzuschliessen um genau zu sehen wie weit du auf dem Berg stehst?
 Bzw. dann vorne damit vertikal zu angeln? Dann nimm das HDS Gen.3!!!
 Willst du mit deinem Echolot Wegpunkte setzen die der Emotor dann abfahren soll kommst du um das Humminbird nicht rum. 
 Allerdings kannst du ja auch mit dem Motor selbst Wegpunkte einspeichern die dieser dann automatisch abfährt.
 Ich persönlich bin ja auch schon immer beim Vergleichen für mein zukünftiges Boot von daher würde ich den neuen Ulterra nehmen mit Ipilot ohne link Funktion da Lowrance die für mich besten Echolote sind. Hat sich gestern grad wieder bestätigt als Raimarine, Garmin, Dragonfly und Lowrance zur Auswahl standen. 
 Der Xi5 ist auch eine feine Sache aber da ich das automatische aus/einfahren haben möchte komme ich nicht an MK vorbei.


----------



## Sub5 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Vielen dank für die hilfreiche Antwort.

Vorab: Das wird mein erster Bugmotor, habe also noch überschaubare Erfahrungswerte.

In einer ersten Ausbauphase habe ich nur ein Echo an der Steuerkonsole mot Gebern am Heckspiegel vorgesehen. Das sollte auch unbedingt ein Lowrance HDS Gen 3 werden.

In einem 2. Schritt denke ich an ein 2. Echo das zum Vertikalfischen an der Bugplattform montiert wird und in einem Netzwerk mit dem hinteren Gerät verbunden wird. Über eine Lowrance Switchbox könnte ich bei bei Bedarf zwischen vorderem und hinteren Geber wechseln.

Da ich nahezu ausschließlich im Strom bzw. in dessen Staubereichen und befahrbaren Altarmen fische stelle ich mir die Spotlock Funktion beim E Motor als wichtigste vor. Im Fluß mit dem E Motor Wegpunkte abzufahren wird wohl nur sehr eingeschränkt Sinn machen. Es sei den das ginge mit den Frontmotoren beim driften? Habe aber dazu keine Info. Aus dieser Überlegung heraus bringt die Koppelung wohl praktisch nichts?

Der Ulterra übt einen starken Reiz aus, dem man sich schwer entziehen kann. 
Wenn die Echo-Frontmotor Koppelung praktisch keinen Sinn macht, dann würde es wohl der werden, sofern es Ihn dann schon gibt.

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Daniel SN (28. April 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Um Geld zu sparen würde ich als 2.echolot im Bug ein Lowrance Elite 9 Chip empfehlen. Denn die Side Scan Auflösung benötigst du vorne ja nicht. 
Spotlock Funktion soll angeblich noch garnicht richtig ausgereift sein. Laut Verkäufer.


----------



## Skorpio (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Hallo

 Beide Varianten Humminbird/MinnKota und Lowrance/Motorguide sind spitze und Steuerung/Kopplung der E-Motoren mit den Echoloten sind für manche Arten des Fischens wie Vertikalangeln absolut hervorragend...

 Da Du eh das Lowrance HDS Gen 3 nehmen willst hat sich die Wahl erübrigt.

 Meine Wahl fällt auf HB Onix und Ulterra über I-Pilot I-Link 
 gekoppelt, allerdings aus gewissen Gründen die 2016er Modelle 

 Ob Lowrance oder Humminbird, bzw MinnKota oder Motorguide besser sind, darüber lass uns mal nicht anfangen zu diskutieren, da labert jeder was anderes und 90% der Händler haben nicht mal Plan von ihren eigenen Verkaufsprodukten, somit noch bedeutend weniger von den Konkurrenzprodukten. Zuviel ungesundes Halb-u. Nichtwissen gibt es auf dem Markt und die Fähnchen schwenken je nach Verkaufsmarge schnell im Wind :m

 Fakt ist, Du machst mit keiner der 2 Kombinationen einen Fehler und genau das ist wichtig bei so einer Investition #h

 MfG


----------



## Sub5 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Hi Skorpio,

Wird es bei Dir auch ein 36V  oder ein 24 V? Wenn ja, welches Ladegerät nimmst du, und wie schließt du es an?

Ich werde die Combo nahezu hauptsächlich in einem großen Strom, und seinen Stauräumen verwenden. 

Die Koppelung würde in der "Theorie" ja hier prinzipiell nur Sinn machen wenn ich beispielsweise vertikal fische und und eine Route vorgebe.

Frage:
Könnte ich mir hierbei dann zb. am Echolot eine Drift Route einprogrammieren die ich dann mit der Strömung runtertreibe, evtl. gering gebremst, oder nur richtungskorrigiert (wenn Strömungsgeschwindigkeit gleich mit eingestellter Geschwindigkeit) durch den mit dem Echo gekoppelten Motor?
Ginge das? Wofür wäre die Koppelung im Fluß sonst zu gebrauchen. 

Der Ulterra wäre auch der Motor den ich mir besonders gut vorstellen könnte. Gerade deswegen würde ich auf die Koppelung auch verzichten, wenn das Koppel keinen Sinn macht und versuchen einen Ulterra zu bekommen. Stelle mir das sehr komfortabel vor wenn ich allein unterwegs bin. 

Derzeit ist der Motor in Europa fast nirgends zu bekommen und er kommt erst in geringer Stückzahl in diesem Monat in den Handel. D.h es es gibt bisher kaum Erfahrungen mit dem Teil in Europa, und eine Rückrufaktion in USA gab es auch bereits. Wohl deswegen 2016?

Einen automatisch klappbaren Motor gab es bereits von MK, der ist aber eingefroren im Winter.

Ich sollte mich aber diese Woche entscheiden habe aber wohl kaum Chancen einen Ulterra rechtzeitig zu bekommen. Falls doch hätte ich ein Problem.... automatisch klappen versus Koppelung. Angeblich wird es auch einen Link MK zu Lowrance geben.


lg

thomas


----------



## sir_knut (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Ich habe mich für die Version HDS3 + XI5 entschieden,
zum Einen weil mir das Lowrance deutlich besser als das Onix gefallen hat und zum Anderen weil der Motorguide-Motor (angeblich) besser beim positionieren sei, kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung noch nichts dazu sagen,
weil ich Boot erst nächste Woche bekomme und das Ganze dann erst mal testen muss.

gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## Sub5 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



sir_knut schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für die Version HDS3 + XI5 entschieden,
> zum Einen weil mir das Lowrance deutlich besser als das Onix gefallen hat und zum Anderen weil der Motorguide-Motor (angeblich) besser beim positionieren sei, kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung noch nichts dazu sagen,
> weil ich Boot erst nächste Woche bekomme und das Ganze dann erst mal testen muss.
> 
> ...



Bitte berichte über deine Erfahrungen!
Tendiere nun auch zu dieser Kombination. 
Habe auch von mehrfacher Seite gehört, dass der Motorguide gerade bei der Ankerfunktion um einiges besser sein soll als der Minn Kota. Und zwar soll er schneller reagieren, genauer sein und mehr Power haben. 
Auch soll er leiser sein und einen geringeren Stromverbrauch haben. Viele NKS Angler haben heuer vom Terrova auf den Motorguide umgestellt. 
Nachteil angeblich die fehlende digitale Anzeige auf der Fernsteuerung.

Nachdem ich mich heuer entscheiden muß kann ich auf das angebliche 2016er GPS Update von Minn Kota und eine möglicher Kombiniermöglichkeit mit Lowrance nicht warten.

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## sir_knut (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Kleines Update,

habe jetzt alles eingebaut und die Kopplung funktioniert schonmal ohne Probleme 

Allerdings hatte ich das Boot noch nicht im Wasser, von daher kann ich leider noch nix zum Praxiseinsatz sagen, aber dass die beiden Geräte miteinander reden, ist ja auch schon mal was.

Musste allerdings die Software vom Motor updaten, aber wenn alles so macht wie beschrieben, kein Thema.

gruss

>Sir_Knut


----------



## bastiv (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Hi,

 wo hast du deinen Xi5 gekauft, wenn man fragen darf ?


----------



## sir_knut (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Bei Thomas Schlageter, Echolotzentrum.de

Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## Sub5 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Wäre hier auch interessant zu wissen wie gut die Qualität des eingebauten 83/200kHz Gebers ist?

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## sir_knut (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Moin Thomas,

da werd ich Dir wohl nicht helfen können, plane nicht, den einzusetzen 
Aber vielleicht teste ich den später mal, aber das wird, dauern, muss erst mal sehen, dass ich alles andere sicher beherrsche ^^

Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## Sub5 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Kein Problem, ich nehme an ich kann das vielleicht in den nächsten Wochen selber testen und werde dann vergleichen.
 Habe nur gesehen dass viele in Holland sich einen normalen geben auf den Terrova draufschnallen weil der eingebaute Geber nicht toll sein soll.

Liebe Grüsse

thomas


----------



## Sub5 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Habe mittlerweile Die Kombi Xi5 36V mit HDS 9 Netzwerk einige Monate am Fluß in Betrieb. 
Koppeln funktioniert gut, habe aber bisher keine wirklich sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeit finden können, da die Fernsteuerung viel intuitiver ist.  Ist aber sicher an stehenden Gewässern was anderes.
Zwar bin ich mit dem XI5 sehr zufrieden, aber die Koppelung als Kaufargument in den Vordergrund zu stellen war retrospektiv ein Fehler. 
Einen weitaus größeren Vorteil hätte ich aus der automatischen Klappfunktion des Ulterra gezogen. Wenn man flott mehrere Stellen abklappert ist das aus und einklappen manchmal ein wenig nervig. Da ich aber nun die Motorguide Infrastruktur habe hoffe ich, dass die irgendwann mal nachziehen.
36V anstatt 24V war eine richtige Entscheidung. Boot klebt bombenfest an der Stelle, auch wenn der Fluß malmehr Wasser führt.
Habe bisher erst ein mal den richtigen Anker verwendet. Alles andere über Xi5. 
An die Akkukapazität, die mir die meiste Sorge gemacht hat bin ich bisher nicht rangekommen, auch wenn ich manchmal 2 Tage hintereinander unterwegs war und das aufladen vergessen habe.

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## sir_knut (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Moin,

habe nun auch eine, wenn auch kurze, Saison mit XI5 24V und Lowrance HDS hinter mir und bin auch sehr zufrieden.

Kopplung nutze ich relativ häufig um bestimmte wegpunkte anzufahren, das funktioniert super.
Die Ankerfunktion von dem Motorguide scheint deutlich besser zu sein wie bei MinnKota, konnten das life mal testen, Nachbarboot hatte nen Terrova und die waren immer nur am kreiseln und wir standen bald wie festgenagelt an der Stelle 

Bin froh, dass ich diese Kombi gewählt habe.


Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## rschlag (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Hallo Community,

ich muss mich jetzt hier mal in die Diskussion einklincken da ich im Winter mein neues Alu Boot bekomme und vor der selbigen Entscheidung zwischen Minn Kota und Motor Guide stehe. 

Bisher hatte ich an meinem altem Boot einen Minn Kota Powerdrive, mittlerweile aber schon einige Jahre alt. Ich werde den neuen Motor höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ans Echo koppeln.

Was mich am meisten an meinem bisherigen Power Drive gestört hat war das "wilde" drehen des Bootes in der Ankerfunktion. Da ich natürlich die neuen Minn Kota Motoren sowie den Motor Guide nicht kenne, frage ich mich nun ob dies immer noch so ist.

Da ich jetzt diese Diskussion hier schon mitgelesen habe tendiere ich eindeutig zum Motorguide und bin jetzt am Schwanken wieviel Volt dieser haben sollt. Ich befische eigentlich größtenteils die Bleilochtalsperre, eventuell mal nach ein par Seen in MeckPomm.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja ein par Antworten geben:

- Wie machen sich die verschiedenen Volt Zahlen bemerkbar, wahrscheinlich hat der Motor dann mehr Leistung?
- Wie erreiche ich 24 bzw. 36Volt? Dafür müssen dann die Batterien anders geschaltet werden und mehrere Verwendet werden oder?
- Hat jemand Erfahrungen wieviel Akkukapazität der Motorguide mit 12V / 24V und 36V benötigt?

Biser bin ich mit meinem 55LBS 12V Powerdrive mit 105Ah ganz gut über die Runden gekommen.

@Thomas: Was für Batterien und wieviel Ah hast du denn bei dir verbaut, im Fluss ist der Motor ja wahrscheinlich ganz schön gefordert... Darf man Fragen welche Abmessungen und Gewicht dein Boot hat?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.

Grüße

Ronny


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Je mehr Volt, desto mehr Leistung haben die Motoren. 

Für 12v reicht dir eine Batterie, für 24v brauchste 2 und für 36v brauchste 3 Stück! Also entsprechend mehr Gewicht und anderes Ladegerät.

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, was für ein Boot du dir kauft um dazu was sagen zu können. Zudem wäre noch wichtig was du damit machen willst. Nur Vertikalen, fahren, schnell fahren, wieviel Wind oder Strömung habt ihr, etc...


----------



## rschlag (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Hallo Stoney,

Boot ist ein scandica 450, ist eigentlich ein kompaktes alu Boot mit 50ps honda. 

Boot wiegt mit dem Motor ca. 400 kg. Mit tank, Batterien und angelequipmemt so um die 500 plus 2 angler.

Ich habe überlegt mir den minn kota deckhand zu verbauen, bin jedoch aufgrund derplatzverhältnisse wieder davon abgewichen und möchte jetzt lieber einen "starken" e-Motor mit guter positioniergenauigkeit. Wie gesagt war es mit dem alten minn kota kein schönes angeln das sich das Boot zu viel gedreht hat.

Strömung haben wir eigentlich fast keine, jedoch regelmäßig relativ viel Wind da sich die talsperre ähnlich wie ein Fjord zieht und rechts und links ziemlich hohe Felsen hat, somit an manchen Tagen wie ein Trichter wenn derwind rein pfeift.

Des weiteren muss ich den Motor in den Wintermonaten als "Hauptmotor" nutzen, da ab Dezember Verbrenner Verbot herrscht#q
Wir fahren dann keine großen strecken, aber so ein par hundert Meter sollten schon drin sein.

Wir angeln vertikal und auch ganz normales wurfangeln, 50:50

Due anker Funktion ist dann schon recht viel im einsatz...


----------



## Frank aus Lev (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



rschlag schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> Da ich natürlich die neuen Minn Kota Motoren sowie den Motor Guide nicht kenne, frage ich mich nun ob dies immer noch so ist.
> 
> Da ich jetzt diese Diskussion hier schon mitgelesen habe tendiere ich eindeutig zum Motorguide und bin jetzt am Schwanken wieviel Volt dieser haben sollt.
> ...


Hallo Ronny.
Wie Stoney0066 schon schreibt, eine Batt 12 Volt 2 Batterien 24 Volt u.s.w.
Verbunden werden sie vom Plus zum Minus Pol, die beiden die übrig bleiben, sind dann für den normalen Anschluss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ankerfunktion Mororguide soll besser sein, wenn du allerdings die neuen Minn Kota Motoren auf dem Video  anschaust, da bewegt sich nichts mehr. *Link*
Schau mal circa 20 sekunden im Hintergrund den Motor. Der arbeitet, aber das Boot bewegt sich kaum. Andererseits sollte am Motorguide mal was dran sein, wird es teuer. Ersatzteile scheint es nur im großen zu geben. Bei Minn Kota bekommst du jede Dichtung.

Ich selbst fahre einen Riptide SP 70 Lbs und 24 Volt, allerdings bisher noch ohne I-Pilot. Mein Boot hat komplett beladen zwischen 700 und 900 Kg.
Ich habe zwei 105 Ah Batterien verbaut und komme damit locker über den ganzen Tag, auch wenn ich mit dem Motor schleppe. Habe ihn auch schon einmal zwei Tage gefahren mit den Batterien, allerdings weil ich das laden vergessen hatte.#q
Aber auch den zweiten Tag habe ich noch überstanden. Ich kann nur empfehlen, lieber zu groß wie zu klein wählen.
Unterhalte dich mal mit den Echolotprofis, die beraten dich bestimmt gut.
Ich spare auf jeden Fall auf einen neuen Motor von Minn Kota.
Hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter, ist auf jeden Fall schon einmal ein Anfang.|supergri


----------



## fischforsch (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Willst du mit deinem Echolot Wegpunkte setzen die der Emotor dann abfahren soll kommst du um das Humminbird nicht rum.


Klappt das mit dem Xi5 in Verbindung mit dem Lowrance Elite Ti 7 ?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Klappt das mit dem Xi5 in Verbindung mit dem Lowrance Elite Ti 7 ?



Ja.....hatte ich zuerst in der Auswahl, allerdings war mir das 7er dann zu klein weshalb ich nun iX5 und 9HDS3 genommen habe.


----------



## fischforsch (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Gut dachte schon ich hätte das damals falsch recherchiert und ein Fehlkauf begangen |bigeyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Gut dachte schon ich hätte das damals falsch recherchiert und ein Fehlkauf begangen |bigeyes



Ne das TI ist  koppelbar....
 Ich bin schon heiß wenn im März das Boot kommt, dann kann ich die Technik endlich in Aktion testen...:q


----------



## fischforsch (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ne das TI ist koppelbar....


Koppelbar definitiv, stand auch nicht zur Frage. Die vorab zitierte Aussage sagt aber aus dass man keine Echolotwegpunkte mit dem Xi per Autopilot abfahren kann. Dies lässt mich aufhorchen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Koppelbar definitiv, stand auch nicht zur Frage. Die vorab zitierte Aussage sagt aber aus dass man keine Echolotwegpunkte mit dem Xi per Autopilot abfahren kann. Dies lässt mich aufhorchen.



Geht auch wurde mir gesagt, bei Motorguide.


----------



## fischforsch (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Geht auch wurde mir gesagt, bei Motorguide.


Klingt gut #6


----------



## Sub5 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*



rschlag schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> 
> - Hat jemand Erfahrungen wieviel Akkukapazität der Motorguide mit 12V / 24V und 36V benötigt?
> ...



Habe es erst jetzt gesehen.
Habe ein 5,35m geschweißtes Albboot (4mm). Schätze die ganze Combo + Motor wiegt mindesten so um die 800-900kg;-)

Also ich bin kein Fachmann, schon gar nicht bei elektrischen Dingen usw, habe aber sehr viel in US Foren hinsichtlich der Motor Dimensionierung gelesen. Vergessen kannst du dabei die Herstellerangaben, gerade wenn du im Fluss fischt.
Und hier gilt immer, wenn du zwei zur Auswahl hast nimm den stärkeren. Ok, das hilft hier nicht weiter.

In deinem Fall bist du denke ich mit 24V auf der sicheren Seite wenns bei 400-500kg bleibt. Du wirst hier 2  Batterien brauchen. 2 Batterien kann man auch perfekt mit dem 2 Bank Lader von Sterling laden. 
Der Vorteil von mehr Power ist: 
Du hast Reserven für Wind und Strömung.
Der Motor fährt überwiegend im (unteren) Teillastbereich und das, in Verbindung mit der doppelten Batteriezahl soll sich positiv auf den Stromverbrauch auswirken. Da könne aber andere sicher mehr dazu sagen.
Ich bin jedenfalls in meinem Setup und in meiner Nutzungsart (zB 2 Tage hintereinander mit einer Ladung fischen) bei einem fast doppelt so schweren Boot niemals nur in die Nähe der Batteriekapazität gekommen. 

36V wäre hier eher overkill und du darfst die jeweils +30kg pro Batterie nicht vergessen und die erforderlichen Lader, die auch ins Geld gehen.

Bei 12V ist die Chance dass es im stehenden Gewässer funkt, aber im Strom berichten viele, dass sie lieber einen 24V gekauft hätten.

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## rschlag (13. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Hallo Thomas,
vielen Dank erst einmal für deine Antwort. Habe das Gewicht soweit noch einmal nachgerechnet, es sollten 550 KG werden(ohne Personen). Werde dann auf jeden Fall die 24 V variante auswählen. Mit Thomas Schlageter habe ich jetzt auch schon gesprochen, er wird sich die neuen Minn Kotas jetzt im November anschauen und mir dann auch noch einmal berichten was er davon hält, er war such auch noch nicht ganz sicher ob nicht eventuell auch Motor Guide etwas neues heraus bringt. Auf seine Empfehlung werde ich auch noch warten und dann entscheiden...

Grüße
Ronny


----------



## Fishangler (17. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Moin,

 befasse mich gerade auch mit dem Thema Bugmotor. Hab dabei noch eine Marke gefunden die mit GPS ist.

 Watersnake GPSmart.

 Hat den wer in gebrauch oder ist das ein Exot?

 Soweit ich sehen konnte ist er leider mit keinem Echolot koppelbar..


----------



## Mike-B. (17. November 2016)

*AW: Echolot + Frontmotor: Motorguide + Lowrance versus Minn Kota + Hummingbird*

Habe den nur auf einer australischen Ebay Seite gefunden und da kostet er knapp 1650 Euro ohne Verschiffung! Macht also nicht wirklich Sinn!


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. Dezember 2019)

Tag zusammen,

da ich aktuell auch vor der Entscheidung stehe welchen Bugmotor ich mir hole, wollte ich mich erkundigen wie aktuell die Erfahrungen und Tendenzen zwischen MinnKota und Motor Guide sind. 

Soll die 24V Variante werden, somit der 80Lbs Terrova oder 80Lbs Xi5. 
Schlageter hat Motorguide gar nicht mehr im Programm. Weiß jemand warum? 

Mir ist die Ankerfunktion sowie die sorglose Nutzung des Motors wichtig. 

Gruß und Dank vorab für euren Input!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Dezember 2019)

Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> da ich aktuell auch vor der Entscheidung stehe welchen Bugmotor ich mir hole, wollte ich mich erkundigen wie aktuell die Erfahrungen und Tendenzen zwischen MinnKota und Motor Guide sind.
> 
> ...


Moin.
Ich fahre den Riptide Terrova 24 Volt 80 Lbs I-Pilot Link und bin damit super Zufrieden.
Den Link habe ich gewählt weil ich fast immer alleine unterwegs bin und Wegpunkte und Tiefenlinien an und abfahre. Das ganze ist auch im Winter alles super, nur im Sommer wenn viel Verkehr auf dem Wasser ist, bringt mir das ganze auch nichts. Ansonsten finde ich den Motor für mein Boot (Crestliner FishHawk 1650 WT) perfekt.
Hoffe das hat dir etwas geholfen und wenn du in Holland ziemlich weit oben unterwegs bist, kannst du dich gerne melden und ihn mal bei mir testen.


----------

